# I am mad at MiMi



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I spent a lot of time grooming her today. I spent more time in order to be gentle. Finally, I carefully fixed her top knot so that it would keep the hair out of her face, but not be tight or uncomfortable. When I put her down, she ran to the sofa and rearranged her hairstyle on the cushions.

She can just have her own way...the brat.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Don't you hate that....Zoe does this a lot when I redo her top knot.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hehe, and the winner is........mimi


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

LOL. MiMi has spoken. She wants it her way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, she is going to have it her way. I hope she enjoys not be able to see....bitch.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL! I hate when they do that!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sylie said:


> Well, she is going to have it her way. I hope she enjoys not be able to see....bitch.:HistericalSmiley:


I feel the same way when Zoe does that.....little brat!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I spent a lot of time grooming her today. I spent more time in order to be gentle. Finally, I carefully fixed her top knot so that it would keep the hair out of her face, but not be tight or uncomfortable. When I put her down, she ran to the sofa and rearranged her hairstyle on the cushions.
> 
> She can just have her own way...the brat.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG, that is too funny. I guess she likes the wind blown look. LOL


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Funny! You'll just have to do it again Sylvia. That's just how it is some days. Laurel is peeking through her bangs too, I don 't know what she did to mess her topknot up, but she can barely see ! I'll give it a little while since she and .Dewey are in a wild game of "bite my tail!"









Lovely huh?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, I just tied it up with another band. She said, "Tanks Mawmeme."

How could I stay mad when she looks at me with those eyes?:wub:


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol...I feel your pain!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Forgiven! She looks beautiful.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonderful darlings
Gotta love them so much


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Sylie said:


> I spent a lot of time grooming her today. I spent more time in order to be gentle. Finally, I carefully fixed her top knot so that it would keep the hair out of her face, but not be tight or uncomfortable. When I put her down, she ran to the sofa and rearranged her hairstyle on the cushions.
> 
> She can just have her own way...the brat.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
LOVE IT!!! You ROCK Mimi :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Mimi was just trying to personalize her topknot ;-D I love the one where you can see her eyes though :wub:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Been there, seen that. Brat is right!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh, that picture made me laugh!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh MiMi, so glad mommy isn't mad at you anymore. Ben does the same thing...as soon as he gets off the grooming table.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Awe....she is so sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:She's adorable...silly girl:wub: I think it's in the genes..Rose does the same thing...:HistericalSmiley::blink:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

MiMi is just showing her hair styling ability. Daisy loves to redesign Lilly's hair.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Soooo cute! Maybe start a new styling trend? Where the top-knot is, cut the hair semi-short, use a little styling paste and spike it! LOL. Just a thought


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

LOL ~ the little spunky monkey  !


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Mine do the same thing!!! its frustrating and amusing at the same time!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That was hilarious!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

We go through the same thing here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is sooooooooooooooooo like Lacie. MiMi -- I feel your Mom's pain. You need to leave your topknot alone.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

LOL Mimi are you in there somewhere? you look like the sheepdog on Bugs Bunny.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maglily said:


> LOL Mimi are you in there somewhere? you look like the sheepdog on Bugs Bunny.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - it's beach season and Mimi's going for that wind swept look. B) At least she didn't have you go out and buy a fan to create it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Too funny! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Sylvia - it's beach season and Mimi's going for that wind swept look. B) At least she didn't have you go out and buy a fan to create it. :HistericalSmiley:


Uh hu, I think she was going for the "my mommy doesn't take care of me" look. I have given her the Veronica Lake look, the Palm tree hair design, and even the true "wind swept" look. She was going for the "poor, abandoned dog" look. I think she wants the Malt Police to take me into custody, and place her in a foster home where they will give her a hundred cookies every day. I like to believe that she loves me, but I have to realize that she loves cookies much more.

I think I will sell her. Does anyone want to buy MiMi? Forty five million dollars...including lots of toys and a Susan Lanci harness and leash. Will consider offers over Forty four million nine hundred thousand.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


LOL ...and yes she is worth at least 45 million:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: I get so frustrated with Matilda every morning:blush: I spend time fixing her topknot and as soon as I let her down she does the same thing as MiMi:w00t: I have thought many times to just cut her topknot off:innocent:
Sylvia thanks for making my night:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:MiMi we all know who runs your house:biggrin:


----------

